# New watch wear on original strap or swap



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey guys, quick question that I often do is when I buy a new watch or a used mint one I take off the original strap to keep it in as new condition and for an aftermarket leather or NATO that I don't mind sweating on.

Does anyone else immediately take off their original strap and swap for an aftermarket one to save the original strap?


----------



## DJJazzyJeff (Apr 2, 2020)

Yup, every watch I own has a new strap put on almost immediately. Usually because I order my watches with a bracelet if there's an option, but I don't like bracelets, so change for leather, rubber or NATO. I think that that way I'm maximising any resale value, should I ever sell.

My Marathon MSAR came on a rubber strap with no holes, so you can fit it perfectly. I didn't want to mark it though, so off it came and put up safe and sound in a box of safely wrapped watch straps.


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Usually the stock straps are too short for my wrist,unless it's a bracelet.


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Have tended to, unless the strap is not easily replaced. Alot more integrated bracelets and straps around now of course, so not as universally easy as it once was.


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

Yes but not to save it .. because I love changing the appearance of the watch by a simple change .. or I'm sad lol


----------



## Hayballs (Oct 19, 2018)

I keep them as they were bought.

I'd like to think that if I were a 'bracelet designer' that the new owner of the watch appreciates my work.


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Interesting points here, I always remove them to try and save as much value as I can when I come to sell but I appreciate the point of the designer actually putting a lot of effort into designing a strap for a specific watch


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Can't stand straps or Natos, so always buy on a bracelet. Never take it off to save it though, unless I fancy a change to say... a mesh... straps just get too stinky for me.

Having said that, my Lorus Mickey Mouse is still on a black leather strap, because I can't find a bracelet to do it justice. The case is 18ct gold plated, but I hate gold bracelets.

It'll stay on black leather, but never be worn (by me).


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Can't stand straps or Natos, so always buy on a bracelet. Never take it off to save it though, unless I fancy a change to say... a mesh... straps just get too stinky for me.
> 
> Having said that, my Lorus Mickey Mouse is still on a black leather strap, because I can't find a bracelet to do it justice. The case is 18ct gold plated, but I hate gold bracelets.
> 
> It'll stay on black leather, but never be worn (by me).


 Just as stubborn and fussy as I remember :tongue:


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

Of course its not `the` reason why we buy a watch, but we sometimes choose a watch because it also has a nice strap, personally i think changing straps is fine if its a cheap watch, but if you`ve paid `good money` for it and then change the strap straight away maybe you shouldnt have really bought it.


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

Bit of both to be honest (but not to keep them pristine). I have had watches where the bracelet or strap was changed immediately and others where the original stayed.


----------

